# 7020 and 7045



## fleetguardstore (Jan 28, 2009)

Pulled the old 7020 and 7045 up to the shop again today. Started with the 7045, they said the hyd were weak, steering works sometimes, and pto doesn't work under a load. So i bought 3 new gauges and had 3 - 1 foot hyd hoses made to connect the gauges to the test ports of the tractor. First tested the piston pump, high pressure when hyd lever in raise position tested 1500 psi so i opened up the adjustment cap and was going to ajust the shims to see if there was any change. but when i took the spring and such out.. the spring was in 4 pieces. Robbed the spring from the 7020 and it retested at 2700 psi. So on to the pto, tested the pressure at test ports and all checked out. So time to look at the pto clutch. Another day maybe... Next steering, i just changed fluid in trans and rear also both filters plus the front PS Filter. So took apart the flow divider everything was ok except a little piece of gasket maker in the housing. Cleaned and reassembled didn't help, next step i ordered new seals for the suction line for the gear pump, and all other lines since i will have to drain the fluid again.(pump could be sucking air) Since i robbed the spring i cant work on the 7020 yet, its issue is the hyd work sometimes. The parts will hopefully be here tomorrow, so i can continue testing. I hope this helps anyone else that runs into these issues and any more ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the review Tristan! I am sure someone will definitely benefit from this post in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I have only used d12 once but I know to look at the spring if I have low hyd pressure!! Thanks


----------



## fleetguardstore (Jan 28, 2009)

Got the 7045's steering fix on Friday. The problem was the left hyd filter cover wasnt sealing and sucking air. Since i was in the filter housing i replaced the hyd filter with a fleetguard HF6018 which is the cross for the Allis PN 70269921. And the o-rings.

Here is a picture of the gauges for hydraulic pressure testing.

<a href=http://www.fleetguardfilterstore.com/forumimg/IMG00037.jpg>Gauges Pic</a>


----------

